# My first posting here.



## FD611V (Nov 27, 2013)

I own a 1949 8N that I bought from a Ford Tractor dealer in 1963, It had less than 45 hours running time. It still had the original parts....spark plugs, fan belt, etc. In 1999 it was ( I did the coversion setup) converted to 12 volt Electronic Ignition. Since than it hasn't been touch with any tune ups or anything with the ignition system...such as s. plugs, wiring, etc. I had the 6 volt starter changed over also to 12 volts to make the starting much better. Today, it still has the original water pump, radiator, and gas filter. Last summer I changed out all the gauges.... added a fuel guage, water temp guage, 12 volt tachometer, 12 volt oil pressure guage, and 12 volt voltmeter.

Here is a picture of the instrument panel with the guages.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great little tractor there FD611V, I have a couple of these baby's myself. Welcome to the forum and post a few more pictures of that tractor if you get a chance. Nice job installing the instruments and nice looking instruments as well. What make are the gauges?
Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..FD..


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum FD611V! I'd like to add my name to Bill's list of members who are looking forward to seeing the rest of that great looking little Ford.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Your pic a tease.. need more.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a great little tractor there FD611V, I have a couple of these baby's myself. Welcome to the forum and post a few more pictures of that tractor if you get a chance. Nice job installing the instruments and nice looking instruments as well. What make are the gauges?
> Cheers


Bye FD611V


----------



## FD611V (Nov 27, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> Your pic a tease.. need more.


Most "N" series tractors have a sediment bowl with a shut-off valve that has been a problem from day one....owners forget to shut off the gas and some say the fuel drains into the carb. and into the engine. I never had that problem, but, since some say it does I decided to remedy a solution just in case it could happen to me. So, I searched for a 12 volt automatic shut-off valve that I could setup between the sediment bowl and the carburetor. This is my version as per the photo below. I might add this system works very good. The shut-off is activated when the ignition is turned on and will shut off when the ignition is off. I know as I have disconnected the fuel line from the carb. to see the 12 volt valve would leak...It doesn't.


----------



## FD611V (Nov 27, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a great little tractor there FD611V, I have a couple of these baby's myself. Welcome to the forum and post a few more pictures of that tractor if you get a chance. Nice job installing the instruments and nice looking instruments as well. What make are the gauges?
> Cheers



pogobill, The guages are Stewart-Warner Wings brand. All 12 volts... The Water-Fuel-Oil-and Votemeter are 2-1/16" (fits right in the old factory holes) They can be bought on the WWW about $55.00 ea. The SW Wing Tach is 3-3/8" dia. Fits right in the old Proofmeter hole, and cost runs from $125.00 to $130.00 on the great web sites.


----------

